# Colt .303 MG - World War one



## Bill Smy (5 Jan 2001)

Looking for any info or pictures of the .303 Colt MG used by the CEF in 1914/1915. Photos, characteristics, MG detachment war establishment, etc


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Jan 2001)

It might help if

a) you posted this in the historical section

b) we knew what you wanted the info for

Help us out?


----------



## fusilier (7 Jan 2001)

".303 VICKERS MEDIUM MACHINE GUN". by Ian Skennerton. 1997. Parts Identification & Lists; Vickers Series Notes; Exploded Parts Drawings, Descriptions, Accessories & Fittings. Softcover. 48 pages.
Here‘s a book I found on Ebay, you can bid on it if you hurry

Fideliter


----------



## Bill Smy (7 Jan 2001)

Thanks. I‘m looking for info on the Colt.


----------

